# Top Fin (petsmart store brand) packaged Dwarf Hair Grass



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys. 

Today I went to petsmart to get some dog chow and I went to the aquatic section to see what plants they had. Other than those tubed plants they sell, I saw other packaged plants and was surprised to see that they had some dwarf hair grass. They also had various crypts and some micro swords. Here are some pics of the package. It cost me $7.99. Yeah I know. A bit pricey for the portion included.

Anyways, I rinsed off the gel it came with and I thought I got just about every bit but boy was I wrong! The second I put it in my tank, I had tons of little gel particles floating around. It was a pain in the butt to clean and it took me 2 water changes to remove about 75%. I'll probably have to do another change tomorrow. Anyways, unless you spend a while cleaning the gel from the roots, you'll probably get it into your tank also.

I probably won't be purchasing this again.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought some the other day too! I broke mine into smaller bunches than that though.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I also didn't have that gel problem.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

i helped k3xx clean/separate/plant some of this, it really is heck getting the gel off but it comes off pretty well in a cup of water. i don't remember much gel floating around after it was planted. the roots/runners and leaves (blades?) all looked really nice though and it was a decent amount for $7.99, i thought.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

CatB said:


> i helped k3xx clean/separate/plant some of this, it really is heck getting the gel off but it comes off pretty well in a cup of water. i don't remember much gel floating around after it was planted. the roots/runners and leaves (blades?) all looked really nice though and it was a decent amount for $7.99, i thought.


Good to hear you guys didn't have this problem. I've never dealt with plants in gel before so I had no idea that such little gel would create such a mess. 

Do either of you have any pics of the DHG? I'd like to see the progress it's made with you guys.


----------



## AaronMB (May 9, 2012)

I recently got some, too. It's healthy but not growing quite yet (too soon). I soaked mine for a while and gently massaged it to get the gel out - no problem. We'll see...


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had some in my shrimp bowl, did okay but did not spread out all over like I would have liked it to. A thorough rinsing and I worked all the gel out, casual rinse won't do it..


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

demonr6 said:


> I had some in my shrimp bowl, did okay but did not spread out all over like I would have liked it to. A thorough rinsing and I worked all the gel out, casual rinse won't do it..


A that's exactly what I did.. A casual rinse lol 

I didn't even realize how much gel was in the roots!

I feel like an idiot because it seems like I was the only one who had that problem!


----------



## Cardoc (May 21, 2011)

I got some about two or three weeks ago, I broke it into very small clumps probably 30-40 pieces. I have high Light, Co2, and Dry Ferts, and just started to see some runners hard to see though. The gel was a pain but I got most of it out by cleaning each individual piece, Took about three hours to get it all done. If i get a small peice that floats to the top I just toss it. I need to get more to finish the carpet the way I want it but I dont want to spend the time


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Cardoc said:


> I got some about two or three weeks ago, I broke it into very small clumps probably 30-40 pieces. I have high Light, Co2, and Dry Ferts, and just started to see some runners hard to see though. The gel was a pain but I got most of it out by cleaning each individual piece, Took about three hours to get it all done. If i get a small peice that floats to the top I just toss it. I need to get more to finish the carpet the way I want it but I dont want to spend the time


got any pics of your setup? 

anyone know if this grass grows really tall? i prefer not to have to 'mow' the grass in my fish tank (i don't even mow the grass in my front yard! lol).

and thanks for the write-up/review. i was looking at this product the other day when i was in petsmart


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Eleocharis parvula grows about four inches tall, typically. 

Tons of tanks with it here on the forum in the Journals section.


----------



## Cardoc (May 21, 2011)

Let me get some tonight and I will post them, I just did the water change last night so it should be nice and clean, but camera is my phone


----------



## Cardoc (May 21, 2011)

This is what it looked like when I first planted it.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I have some new tank shots floating around here somewhere on the board.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------

